# near-beach camping suggestions



## bobrussell

we're thinking about next camping season and looking for some new places to go. anybody got any suggestions for campgrounds near the beach?








Topsail Hill State Park, FL is our favorite, go once or twice a year.
Gulf State Park, AL is a must, not near as nice as it was before Ivan blew through, at least once a year.
Jekyll Island, GA is great, we've been twice in the past 5 years.
It'll be a lot of work but I think we can squeeze in another campground or 2 (or 3 or 4 or....). thanks, bob


----------



## amcdeac

Huntington Beach State Park, south of Myrtle Beach SC.


----------



## dholiday

Treasure beach park in delaware too


----------



## bobrussell

Delaware would be a little stretch but i'll keep it in mind. i've seen something about huntington beach before, anyone been there?


----------



## happiestcamper

Never been to Huntington, have been to Hunting Island State Park (near Beaufort) and Edisto State Park (south of Charleston). Hunting Island we were way in the back, far from the beach - it was a hike to get to it. Sites are somewhat close to each other, but I liked it (though there were lots of ticks when we went). Edisto has less sites, but more spread out - and can be a swamp when it rains. It's easier to get a site closer to the beach there than at Hunting Island.


----------



## dogbone

If Delaware is stretching, I guess Maryland would be also. However, If you ever get a chance to get out that way, check out Assateauge Island.
There are two campgrounds there. The state park, it has water and electric on one loop and the national park which is dry camping. The national park will let you run generators on the bay side of the park at certain times.
They have wild ponies that have the run of the island. They will walk right into your campsite. Dwarf deer wander around also.
You are camped right over the dunes from the ocean. If you are into tenting, you can camp right on the dunes looking at the ocean. The bay side has great views of the bay. Ocean City is only a half hour away for a night on the boardwalk.


----------



## bobrussell

Assateauge Island sounds good, will keep it in mind for future trips. Edisto is one I looked at before, I think there was an article in Trailer Life or something. Sometimes you can't tell much by mag/web stuff, they make it look good no matter what. I like hearing from other campers. Thanks, Bob


----------



## dogbone

I found some photos I had on cd's of Assateague Is.














I have more. but these will give you an idea. 

I don't know how to align the photo's. Shot of the beach, ponies and our trailer parked on the bay.

We have been going down there for 10 years now. I know it would be a pretty good hike for you, for us it's between 41/2 to five hours.


----------



## bobrussell

hey dogbone, thanks for the pictures. i love it when you ask a question and somebody post pictures (THEIR PICTURES). you know what it's really like. that would be a pretty good drive but compared to july in the south it might be worth the trip. matter of fact, i know a few good stop-over parks in KY. looking forward to more posts. bob:thumbup1:


----------



## acalhoun

Lanier's Campground - Surf City, NC

Very nice bathroom facilities, clean. A great swimming pool. Nice staff. They tent camping and RV camping. And that beach is one of my favorites.


----------



## racegrrl7665

*Oooooh, Assateague Island!*



dogbone said:


> If Delaware is stretching, I guess Maryland would be also. However, If you ever get a chance to get out that way, check out Assateauge Island.
> There are two campgrounds there. The state park, it has water and electric on one loop and the national park which is dry camping. The national park will let you run generators on the bay side of the park at certain times.
> They have wild ponies that have the run of the island. They will walk right into your campsite. Dwarf deer wander around also.
> You are camped right over the dunes from the ocean. If you are into tenting, you can camp right on the dunes looking at the ocean. The bay side has great views of the bay. Ocean City is only a half hour away for a night on the boardwalk.


I have heard that Assateague is wonderful from some CT friends who have camped there. I would love to go there someday - have been fascinated with the idea ever since I read the Misty of Chincoteague series of books as a young girl. It sounds beautiful!!

Maybe someday I can rent an RV and go there. I think I would love it.


----------



## TravelRVing

Assateague Island looks beautiful. Where exactly is it? What's the name of the campground?


----------



## dogbone

It is an Island just below Ocean City Maryland. It runs from Maryland down to Virginia. There are two campgrounds there. One state and one national. Here's a link to the website.
Assateague Island National Seashore Visitor Services. 
We have been going down to that area for about 9 yrs now. We stay at Frontiertown Campground. The parks on the island are basicly dry camping. The state park has one loop with electric, but they don't allow dogs in the park. The national is all dry, but allow dogs.


----------



## kevinstephen

Here are some suggestions from Fox.The 7 best beach camping spots in America | Fox News
__________________________________
Towing Springfield VA


----------

